# Bad Moon Rising



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets bring it on!!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photos by me


IMG_6840 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6845 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Full honey moon

Full Moon Full of Love by Carlos Gotay Martínez, on Flickr



SF


Peaceful... by Tim McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF


Peek-a-Boo by Tim McManus, on Flickr


Moon Cruise by Tim McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shirt Sleeves Weather by Tim McManus, on Flickr


Above the fray by Tim McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waning Moon by Tim McManus, on Flickr


Moonrise over Alcatraz by Tim McManus, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland


Koin Super Moonset August 10th, 2014 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


Dawn Super Moonset August 10th, 2014 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland


Harvest Super Full Moon Rise • September 8, 2014 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portland


Super Moonset • July 12, 2014 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


Super Moonset • Goal! • July 12, 2014 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

POrtland


Harvest Moon Setting in the Trees by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


Lunar Eclipse • October 8, 2014 4:16AM PDT by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome moon photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks bro!





this supertall in NY could almost reach the moon. 


432 Park Ave by Brad Clinesmith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Supermoon Rising Over the Grid [Explored] by WherezJeff, on Flickr
The supermoon of 2014 rises through the grid, near Gibbons, Alberta



Moon Rise through Aurora [Explored] by WherezJeff, on Flickr
a spooky looking moon rise through aurora. Near Morinville, Alberta


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon & Ominous Clouds by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


SuperMoon over Stanley Park ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr
The full moon casts shadows of Stanley Park on the Burrard Inlet. Captured from the Lion's Gate Bridge 08-10-2014


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SuperMoon Down the Strait ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr
The Perigee Moon floats over English Bay, Point Grey and the Strait of Georgia. Captured from Stanley Park 08-10-2014 

SuperMoon's Last Breath ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eclipse of October 8, 2014 by AxonJaxon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunar Eclipse by PeteTsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon Behind Cleveland by Brad Hartig, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HarvestSuperMoon - 09/08/14 by stevehorn, on Flickr


Goal by Lord Jezzer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricoshanchez/14696455890/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Stanford Super Moon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricoshanchez/14690504320/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricoshanchez/14690602587/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Mount Hamilton Super Moon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricoshanchez/13886155413/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Lunar Eclispe Progression


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome moon photos :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool thread, nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Yellow Fever said:


> Lets bring it on!!!!


stopped liking this song after the Argies sung it non-stop at the World Cup





translation


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF


Crescent Moon Coit Tower by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

red moon by eigi11, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Full Moon by Patrick Cheshire, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Layers of Omaha by onelapse, on Flickr



Super Harvest Moon ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Joined forces against the black night, Veli Rat (lighthouse), Dugi otok (island), Zadar archipelago, Croatia:










By Croatian photographer Aleksandar Gospić.
I like this picture. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Noche de luna llena. Para mis amigos de Flickr. by Gloria Castro Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The moon 10-08-2014 by Ana Sofia Guerreirinho, on Flickr


Moon by Ana Sofia Guerreirinho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good night by Ana Sofia Guerreirinho, on Flickr


colors of the moon by Ana Sofia Guerreirinho, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Moon over Mount Baker by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Superb, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Children Playing under a Full Moon_MG_6393 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


Sciende World 3_MG_6388 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SCience Fair - Full Moon 1_Panorama1 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


Science Fair - BC Place Full Moon- 1_MG_6398 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

False Creek BC Place-Full Moon_MG_6399 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


BC Place - Full Moon 1_Panorama1 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boeing 777 Crosses the Moon by brad.schram, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunar Eclipse • October 8, 2014 4:48AM PDT by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome moons YF! :bow:



Blue Moon and the Christ by Imagem Compartilhada, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shot!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steamy Moon and Windmill by metrolinaszabi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/farmerswifee/15867761911/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-11-24/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

quixotic by zara-photos, on Flickr


staunch by zara-photos, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Baku,Azerbaijan
https://ppcdn.500px.org/92100425/39793a9d2d3dfc2dacdb15c094342f53588f7667/5.jpg?v=4


----------

